# [Eclipse RCP] Titel "Error Log" ändern



## Saxony (17. Sep 2009)

Hiho,

weiß einer auf die Schnelle wie ich bei Verwendung der "Error Log" View in einer eigenen Eclipse RCP, deren Namen ändern kann?

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (17. Sep 2009)

Zur Not das Property in den plugin.properties des Bundles ändern.


----------



## Saxony (18. Sep 2009)

Hiho,

aha - schade, dass man dies nicht gleich im Source machen kann.

Naja ich habe jetzt im org.eclipse.ui.views.log_1.0.100.v20090729.jar package die plugin.properties geändert. Das hat jedenfalls geklappt. Danke :toll:

bye Saxony


----------

